# Mastermind Revisits The 346XP



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

I've done so many 346XPs that I don't think about doing a thread on them when they come through. I thought I might share my version of the 346XP build. Now keep in mind that everyone has their own ideas about what makes a great running 346XP.......just because I might do something a bit different doesn't make my way right or wrong.....just my way. 







The first thing I wanted to do when I first started doing these saws was match the lower transfers to the case......as you can see they don't match at all. 











The base gasket does match the case so it can be used to mark the jug if you are so inclined....I do to give me something to go by. 

These days my mind isn't set on matching these two completely up......believe me when I say I've tried about every different way to do a 346XP. What I've found is that just a mild unshrouding and putting a radius on the entrances keeps the case volume tighter than opening them too much.....


----------



## axlr8 (Mar 2, 2013)

Subbed!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

In this picture you can see how I've opened the cylinder extension so it matches the case better. This allows the transfer charge to have a straight shot at the tunnels. I've also smoothed the edges around the transfer entrances and rounded the divider. What I didn't do was enlarge the tunnels at all. 






You can see here the way I shape the upper transfer ports. I like keeping the corners as tight as I can and I also cut back into the ports keeping those upper corners tight. I feel like this allows me to gain time/area without losing velocity. I can direct the flow that way too. I don't widen the uppers at all on the 346XP. Again, what I want is the keep flow velocity as high as possible.


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey Randy, I checked the box so I won't have to say subbed.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 2, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Hey Randy, I checked the box so I won't have to say subbed.



Lol you just did... :msp_wink:

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

OK I'm back....i had to eat some chicken. 

The exhaust outlet is just matched to the gasket. It looks large but that's not the case at all. Also while we're talking about the exhaust. The port height is at 105° from TDC. That's way too low according to most......


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Here's a shot looking down the transfers.......in the shot you can see that the shape hasn't been changed at all.






The squish band was cut .040 and the squish clearance was set at .020


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 2, 2013)

and when emu legs gets done it might run like this:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0DppGwFHYyg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Let's look at the muffler now....






I like the sleeper look of a saw that doesn't have any extra outlets......so I remodel the factory outlet a little.











This deflector sticks toward the front more that the factory one to help keep the top cover from getting melted. Note that the screen has been changed to the larger mesh.


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2013)

Damn you Randy! Right when I decide that I'm saving up to go through my 2171 you go and make me want another 346. :bang:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Did I mention that I was doing two? :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 2, 2013)

I like the MM, Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Here's a place that I disagree with conventional thinking on the 346XP. If I'm trying to wring the most from one of these I use the Walbro 199 from a 359.......but I reuse the factory intake. 

Here you can see that they are different. The one on the left with the smaller opening is from a 359 and doesn't fit the intake opening on the 346 jug well at all. 






I just leave out the brass sleeve in the factory intake......


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

I almost forgot this......see the pencil line? There's no way to square this port up and improve T/A without widening it. 






I don't even touch the intake port on these saws. By dropping the jug the intake port timing ends up at 78° atdc. The width is good IMHO too so I see know reason to grind on it.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Hopefully you can see the bevel on this exhaust port. I use a small diamond burr in my RT angle handpiece to add this bevel. Then I use 320 grit and Scotchbrite to slick it up.....






No matter what saw you're grinding on be sure to bevel *ALL* the port edges.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

When you drop the cylinder on any engine.......look for problems. 

Here is a point that will interfere with the intake and could cause either an air leak or in time a ripped boot.






Shop vac and a carbide burr......






And now it's lowered roughly the same amount that I cut from the cylinder base.


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Did Sawtroll approve any of this?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Another thing to look at on the 346XP is the air filter and adapter. 

359 on the left, 346 on the right. 











Here's the adapters......on this saw were're using the 359 stuff.....


----------



## cmarti (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to post all this. :highfive:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

The blue coil stays too. If the owner wants it unlimited he can swap the coil. I like to way the blue coil runs better myself.......






Besides, it will never see 14,100 rpm in the wood so why change it? Just tune it to 13,800 and go cut wood....if it's too rich then tweak it to the lean side just a fuzz.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

205psi with no run time.....this saw has never been started. I wouldn't be at all surprised to see it at 220 when it's broke in.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Can you say sleeper? 

It's non functioning primer bulb and stock looking muffler complete the look. 











Will it melt the front edge of the top cover? Maybe. :msp_sad:


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Another thing to look at on the 346XP is the air filter and adapter.
> 
> 359 on the left, 346 on the right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

moody said:


> Mastermind said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing to look at on the 346XP is the air filter and adapter.
> ...


----------



## young (Mar 2, 2013)

50cc.........meh
70cc+ or bust lol:jester:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 2, 2013)

young said:


> 50cc.........meh
> 70cc+ or bust lol:jester:



Unless your 50cc runs like a 70cc :msp_wink:


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2013)

On a 350 mweba and I have mounted walbro carbs off of 373's. Both did it 2 different ways. Use the 372 boot bore the intake to the size of the 372 boot opening tap for impulse.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

moody said:


> On a 350 mweba and I have mounted walbro carbs off of 373's. Both did it 2 different ways. Use the 372 boot bore the intake to the size of the 372 boot opening tap for impulse.



It doesn't need that much carb......we ain't building a race saw ya know.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Did I mention that I was doing two? :msp_wink:



Two...hmmm, interesting.


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 2, 2013)

Damn lookin good randy..... I can't wait to run it!!!!!!


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It doesn't need that much carb......we ain't building a race saw ya know.



My 350 isn't a race saw yet Haha. I'm still scared to use a lathe to increase my compression. It was just an idea. I'm a retard I was born and raised on the make it faster diet. It may be why we always had to rush to get cars ready on Friday nights lol.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Two...hmmm, interesting.



Yeppers.......one is yours Neal. :msp_biggrin:



Buffhunter said:


> Damn lookin good randy..... I can't wait to run it!!!!!!



I'm not sure you will like the muffler......hell I ain't sure I like it. 

I thought I'd try something different. You tell me what you think.......I can close the top outlet and go out the side.


----------



## young (Mar 2, 2013)

sleeper my ass. to complete the true sleeper conversion, get 353 sticker, top cover and remove the air purge bulb. :hmm3grin2orange:

oh MOST importantly get rid of that nasty ass gray clutch cover.:jester:


----------



## nmurph (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You can see here the way I shape the upper transfer ports. I like keeping the corners as tight as I can and I also cut back into the ports keeping those upper corners tight. I feel like this allows me to gain time/area without losing velocity. I can direct the flow that way too. I don't widen the uppers at all on the 346XP. Again, what I want is the keep flow velocity as high as possible.



Randy, what's your thinking on not extending the transfers towards the intake? I thought that was something done on every port job? 

Yes, it is very easy to destroy the charge velocity on these saws by widening the tunnels and opening the lower transfers too much, and that makes them lazy revvers. Just open them the minimal to get the charge headed to the top.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 2, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Did Sawtroll approve any of this?





I have no problem with it.


----------



## Sprintcar (Mar 2, 2013)

Nicely done, makes me want to go sling the XL Super 2 against the shop wall that I've been ####ing with all day.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Did I mention that I was doing two? :msp_wink:



nice jugs


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Did Sawtroll approve any of this?





SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I have no problem with it.



Hi Niko. 



nmurph said:


> Randy, what's your thinking on not extending the transfers towards the intake? I thought that was something done on every port job?
> 
> Yes, it is very easy to destroy the charge velocity on these saws by widening the tunnels and opening the lower transfers too much, and that makes them lazy revvers. Just open them the minimal to get the charge headed to the top.



There's just no reason for it Neal. Making the upper larger than the tunnel would do what?


----------



## nmurph (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> There's just no reason for it Neal. Making the upper larger than the tunnel would do what?



Don't know; just asking, Sensei.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 2, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> nice jugs



I have seen female pairs that look better though!


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



The holes that the two bolts that hold the carb on go into, are those plastic threads or is there a metal insert in them?



Mastermind said:


>



Did you fab up that deflector? Brazed on? Looks sweet!!!



o8f150 said:


> nice jugs



Italian?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> The holes that the two bolts that hold the carb on go into, are those plastic threads or is there a metal insert in them?



Just plastic......



LowVolt said:


> Did you fab up that deflector? Brazed on? Looks sweet!!!



Yep made it from 16 gauge sheet metal and brazed it on.


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeppers.......one is yours Neal. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know me I'm a mini pipe fan....just like the sound better but IDK as long as it runs better then my dads!!!! His head is getting a little big....lol

Oh ya did you happen to slap a 3/8p rim on that bad boy for me?


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 2, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> The holes that the two bolts that hold the carb on go into, are those plastic threads or is there a metal insert in them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be Italian by osmosis after I get my hands on her....lol


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> You know me I'm a mini pipe fan....just like the sound better but IDK as long as it runs better then my dads!!!! His head is getting a little big....lol
> 
> Oh ya did you happen to slap a 3/8p rim on that bad boy for me?



Yep.......3/8 rim. 

I'll be piping it tomorrow for you.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 2, 2013)

Do we get a movie with this build ?opcorn:


----------



## nmurph (Mar 2, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> The holes that the two bolts that hold the carb on go into, are those plastic threads or is there a metal insert in them?



They are plastic and they are one of the things I wish Husky would do better. They work very well and aren't prone to air leaks, but it doesn't take but 8-13 in-lbs to tighten them properly. I have seen lots of them that were stripped by the ham-handed mechanic. The good news is that the part isn't but a couple of bucks. I will say that I like the way Husky carb boxes are put together better than Stihl's, I can have a 346 carb out in less than a minute, but I do wish they would use some metal in the manifold to prevent stripping the threads.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Do we get a movie with this build ?opcorn:



Soon........but not too soon.


----------



## hardpan (Mar 2, 2013)

Proof. Perfection can be screwed with. I have a 346 stock and it is so much better than the 50cc crap I ran for 30 years before I can't imagine an improvement. I don't question for a second you make them even better. Thanks and you illustrations are outstanding.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 2, 2013)

nmurph said:


> They are plastic and they are one of the things I wish Husky would do better. They work very well and aren't prone to air leaks, but it doesn't take but 8-13 in-lbs to tighten them properly. I have seen lots of them that were stripped by the ham-handed mechanic. The good news is that the part isn't but a couple of bucks. I will say that I like the way Husky carb boxes are put together better than Stihl's, I can have a 346 carb out in less than a minute, but I do wish they would use some metal in the manifold to prevent stripping the threads.



Well I did not want to say anything since I am newbie. I don't understand why they cant put a splined metal insert in there. It is one of many of the key connecting points of a chainsaw that needs to be bullet proof and it just is not. Just my .02.


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 2, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I have seen female pairs that look better though! :msp_wink:



No Niko, I'm not so sure a saw is not a female, I've called enough of them a #####.......


----------



## Doug Fir (Mar 2, 2013)

young said:


> sleeper my ass. to complete the true sleeper conversion, get 353 sticker, top cover and remove the air purge bulb. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> oh MOST importantly get rid of that nasty ass gray clutch cover.:jester:



And just for giggles, add a green gas cap! 

Great thread, as usual. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yep.......3/8 rim.
> 
> I'll be piping it tomorrow for you.



Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Sweet!!!!!



If you ain't happy how can I be?????


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If you ain't happy how can I be?????



What can I say but you da man!!!!! Or primate???????


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice work, as always, Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Nice work, as always, Randy.



Well yeah. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 2, 2013)

So I'm guessing this is the same way you do a 2153 red saw, am I right?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> So I'm guessing this is the same way you do a 2153 red saw, am I right?



Sir yes Sir. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 2, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> So I'm guessing this is the same way you do a 2153 red saw, am I right?



One of these days I wanna get a red one maybe my next one will be!!!


----------



## 272super (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Here's a shot looking down the transfers.......in the shot you can see that the shape hasn't been changed at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to clarify-you are getting well over 200psi without a pop-up? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stihlbro (Mar 3, 2013)

Randy, awesome thread! Well executed strategy/game plan. Sure would like to see a 346 like this around my place on march 16th.



Joey


----------



## IEL (Mar 3, 2013)

Very well done as always.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 3, 2013)

272super said:


> Just to clarify-you are getting well over 200psi without a pop-up? Thanks for sharing.



I don't use popups at all anymore. This engine has .040 cut from the squish band.



stihlbro said:


> Randy, awesome thread! Well executed strategy/game plan. Sure would like to see a 346 like this around my place on march 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> Joey



Thanks for the nod Joey. Thomas1 has a 346 I built and he's in Central VA. I'm not going to be able to make the GTG on the 16th. I've got too many over plans that come together around the same time. I am hoping to send Roll Tide's 261 with a nice chain though......


----------



## moody (Mar 3, 2013)

More to be gained from cutting the squish than pop up's most of the time from what I've seen. Here's a dumb question what's the most compression you've seen or gotten with a pop up ?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 3, 2013)

moody said:


> More to be gained from cutting the squish than pop up's most of the time from what I've seen. Here's a dumb question what's the most compression you've seen or gotten with a pop up ?



Not wanting to start a fight but You need to do some more research before commenting... There has been many of threads debating what's better popup vs cut squish band. There's a lot of factors that come into play. Lots and lots of times popups have proved them selfs to make the same power. One main downfall of popup are future rebuilds. Cut squish band you can just swap out the piston and carry on, popup you need to create the popup on the new piston. Not the avg Jo has the tools and knowledge to do a pop up.. There is may more variables to account for. MY .02.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 3, 2013)

Another great looking build Randy. You sure turn the cylinders into a work of art.


----------



## moody (Mar 3, 2013)

I dont recall saying performance to be gained. I said in most cases if I do recall. So maybe I need to speak clearly next time so people understand. I need no correction you just proved my point while trying to correct me.


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 3, 2013)

So are you taking the day off randy or are we gonna see some video????opcorn:


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice Randy. You are an inspiration to many of us!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 3, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> So are you taking the day off randy or are we gonna see some video????opcorn:



No video today Dom. I'm gonna finish my shipping then fix that muffler. I need some wood here at the shop......since we've been cutting so much firewood lately I've not been bringing any rounds here.


----------



## hqv (Mar 3, 2013)

Everyone likes 346xp. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 3, 2013)

hqv said:


> Everyone likes 346xp. :msp_thumbup:



Well almost.... There are some pretty gutsy 350's out there and initial investment is a lot less. 350 happens to be my go to saw..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, Awesome thread!

I just bought my first saw, which was the last 346XP at my local dealer. Very excited to get this thing out in the woods and start running it!


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 3, 2013)

Whiskey_Bravo said:


> Wow, Awesome thread!
> 
> I just bought my first saw, which was the last 346XP at my local dealer. Very excited to get this thing out in the woods and start running it!



New Saw Rep- Welcome to Team Husqvarna!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 3, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Another great looking build Randy. You sure turn the cylinders into a *work of Art*.



Who is this guy Art? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 3, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> Who is this guy Art? :hmm3grin2orange:



I heard he's a bed pissin' little midget cat :msp_sneaky:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 3, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> So I'm guessing this is the same way you do a 2153 red saw, am I right?



I was about to ask the same, when I saw your post, and the answer!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 3, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> ...
> 
> Italian?



Most likely German (Mahle).


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 3, 2013)

Muffler revisited...... :msp_wink:


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Muffler revisited...... :msp_wink:



:msp_w00t: how you gonna screen that bad boy?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Muffler revisited...... :msp_wink:



Hmmmm. That pipe looks familiar.. I like it!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 3, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Hmmmm. That pipe looks familiar.. I like it!!



You're a genius. 


Just sayin.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 3, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> :msp_w00t: how you gonna screen that bad boy?



:msp_smile:

The customer is always right.


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Muffler revisited...... :msp_wink:



Holy ish that looks huge! it looks twice the size of my 562 you did!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 4, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Holy ish that looks huge! it looks twice the size of my 562 you did!!!!!!!



3/4"


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 4, 2013)

Randy, how long are the tanks lasting you on yer Bernzomatic setup?


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 4, 2013)

*wow*

Waste not ,want not.Any stray bicycles in the proximity of your saw shed are in peril.That 346 muffler with the piece of handlebar remind me of a trucker who hauled for me with dual 10" pipes on his Pete.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 4, 2013)

Man ya' gotta quit with these threads, got my first 346 and swore I was gonna run her awhile stock...................................so much for that.!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 4, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Randy, how long are the tanks lasting you on yer Bernzomatic setup?



I use a regular oxygen tank and regulator (the smallest one though) and a 16 oz bottle of propane. It does pretty well. Two propane bottles to each refill on the O2. I have the O2 bottle filled about once a month. 

I've got "normal" torches too, but I really like the little jeweler's torch for mufflers.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 4, 2013)

garyischofield said:


> Waste not ,want not.Any stray bicycles in the proximity of your saw shed are in peril.That 346 muffler with the piece of handlebar remind me of a trucker who hauled for me with dual 10" pipes on his Pete.:hmm3grin2orange:



Did you see the rest of the bike? 






:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 4, 2013)

*forewarned*

If I ever make up your way again,I'll have to keep an eye on my motorcycle.God knows what could happen to it.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 4, 2013)

garyischofield said:


> If I ever make up your way again,I'll have to keep an eye on my motorcycle.God knows what could happen to it.



I really hope you and your little bride can make the GTG at Wiggs place this spring. There are several ladies that attend so She won't feel out of place.


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Did you see the rest of the bike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you used a Schwinn and not a cheap Chinese junk bike.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 4, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> I hope you used a Schwinn and not a cheap Chinese junk bike.



Taiwanese......wanna fight about it? :msp_mellow:


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Taiwanese......wanna fight about it? :msp_mellow:



Don't go crying about the grinder falling in the floor.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Did you see the rest of the bike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hows that wide edge on the stone workin for ya :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 4, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> hows that wide edge on the stone workin for ya :hmm3grin2orange:



It's working really well actually. I just left the dresser angles like the PO had them......


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Cure that damn paint blow man blow:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I wanna see them bad boys run!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's working really well actually. I just left the dresser angles like the PO had them......



Disclaimer:

I've got a lot to learn about square chain grinding.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 4, 2013)

So, should I be standing by the shop waiting for a brown truck to arrive this week?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 4, 2013)

nmurph said:


> So, should I be standing by the shop waiting for a brown truck to arrive this week?



I'll be putting both of these in the mail tomorrow. USPS Priority though.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be putting both of these in the mail tomorrow. USPS Priority though.



Good, I will have it in two days.


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 4, 2013)

*fun bunch*



Mastermind said:


> I really hope you and your little bride can make the GTG at Wiggs place this spring. There are several ladies that attend so She won't feel out of place.


I'll work on it.I'm sure hoping to meet some fellow saw loonies.I keep telling my wife that the way my knees are going, she better take a few more weeks off from work before I'm totally shot and can't hold that bike up.(840 lbs. without counting her 120#)If I tell her it's a gtg or the Dragon's Tail again,we'll be at the gtg.:hmm3grin2orange:I'm curious about the handlebar exhaust limitations.When you get to 80cc.s and bigger, is that dual port time?


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Most likely German (Mahle).



I was referring to the set of italian jugs Randy posted a while back. :msp_wink:


----------



## watsonr (Mar 4, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> I was referring to the set of italian jugs Randy posted a while back. :msp_wink:



Is that like a dare or a double jug dare?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oooo did someone say AM big bore jugs...? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## mweba (Mar 4, 2013)

moody said:


> On a 350 mweba and I have mounted walbro carbs off of 373's. Both did it 2 different ways. Use the 372 boot bore the intake to the size of the 372 boot opening tap for impulse.



How in the.......did I get drug into this?

Muh big coooberatore secret is out now.... Whatever you do, don't tell them about that shinny spot I add to the lower trans.


----------



## moody (Mar 4, 2013)

mweba said:


> How in the.......did I get drug into this?
> 
> Muh big coooberatore secret is out now.... Whatever you do, don't tell them about that shinny spot I add to the lower trans.



I'm sorry I suck. Do you still need that carb? I can mail it to you. Call it even for my loose lips episode :msp_crying:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the thread. I really enjoy the step by step tutorial, and what you think works or doesnt and why. Makes fer some fine readin'!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Thanks for the thread. I really enjoy the step by step tutorial, and what you think works or doesnt and why. Makes fer some fine readin'!



This sure ain't THE way to do a 346.....just the way I do one. :msp_smile:

I made a video.......forgot the camera in the shop and am too tired to go get it.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This sure ain't THE way to do a 346.....just the way I do one. :msp_smile:
> 
> I made a video.......forgot the camera in the shop and am too tired to go get it.



Tired ? Your acting like its tomarro there already.......


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Tired ? Your acting like its tomarro there already.......



It's less than an hour away and I just finished boxing up two saws and printing their shipping labels.......now to answer a few emails.


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This sure ain't THE way to do a 346.....just the way I do one. :msp_smile:
> 
> I made a video.......forgot the camera in the shop and am too tired to go get it.



I was just about to hit the "like" button after reading the opening sentence..............................

Then I read the second one and figured I'd have to "unlike" what I just liked:bang:..............................

So I decided to do nothing:monkey:..................

Too tired anyways.


----------



## Pendagator (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Can you say sleeper?
> 
> It's non functioning primer bulb and stock looking muffler complete the look.
> 
> ...



What kind of metal is on your work bench? I assume its galvanized, but it doesn't look the same as what I'm seeing in pics. What I'm looking at has a speckled pattern. Yours looks better.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Pendagator said:


> What kind of metal is on your work bench? I assume its galvanized, but it doesn't look the same as what I'm seeing in pics. What I'm looking at has a speckled pattern. Yours looks better.



It's specially speckled, he uses the same technique on his panties.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

Pendagator said:


> What kind of metal is on your work bench? I assume its galvanized, but it doesn't look the same as what I'm seeing in pics. What I'm looking at has a speckled pattern. Yours looks better.



It's just galvanized sheet metal over plywood. That spot has all the coating worn off is why it looks "different" I guess. :msp_wink:



thomas1 said:


> It's specially speckled, he uses the same technique on his panties.



You swore you wouldn't tell anyone about that. 

I'm so disappointed. :msp_sad:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 5, 2013)

You going with a lower exhaust on these 346s now big R? If I remember right, the 2153 in the 2153-550-261 shootout was up around 100 on the exhaust, sound right?

I set mine at a tight 102, more like 102.5 IIRC. 16-18'' bar is the max I'll ever run on it. It turned out pretty good for a hack like muhself I guess.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You swore you wouldn't tell anyone about that.
> 
> I'm so disappointed. :msp_sad:



I lied.

At least I didn't tell them about your extremely comprehensive Ben Wa balls collection. I'll take that secret to my grave. :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 5, 2013)

I have also found lower exhaust to work best in a 346.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 5, 2013)

I guess it depends on what ya want the end result to be. Im sure with the right combinations both ways will make a good runner.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> You going with a lower exhaust on these 346s now big R? If I remember right, the *2153 in the 2153-550-261 shootout was up around 100 on the exhaust, *sound right?
> 
> I set mine at a tight 102, more like 102.5 IIRC. 16-18'' bar is the max I'll ever run on it. It turned out pretty good for a hack like muhself I guess.



I thought so too Durand.....till I went through my notes again. There was some misinformation in that thread I'm afraid. 

It was at 102-103. 

I talked to Scott for a good long while at the West KY GTG. I told him that I keep notes on all the saws I build and that by doing that I was able to keep up with what worked best for each saw. Well let me tell y'all something.....Scott is a real smart guy. He said that he keeps good notes too....and that the key to finding the best info ain't in the beginning or the end. It's somewhere in between. That stuck in my head and gave me something to mull over. I went back through all my stuff and noted the "revisions", then I asked myself why I thought it was that I changed something. Many times I couldn't find any solid reasoning behind my changes.......that forced me to go back to the drawing board on a few basic ideas I had. Well here we are.....the last 346XP I built was much stronger than any I've ever built.....it's those specs that I'm using here....and those specs are in a computer file under "don't change anything". 

It really depends on preference I guess....that and what the saw will be used for. 



blsnelling said:


> I have also found lower exhaust to work best in a 346.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 5, 2013)

I gotcha Randy! Inquiring minds gotta know ya know .

Yeah Scott is a goodn'. I've had a 199 boxed up here I've been trying to send him to work his magic on for a month, and it hasn't left yet :msp_scared:.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 5, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Hmmmm. That pipe looks familiar.. I like it!!



i too liked racers idea. i put a long pipe with some slots in it in my 2152. then mx saw that and went the next step. i saw it and liked it and have done my 372 and 2188 that way,next is the 346. it makes sense ,just like a glass pack with no glass:msp_smile:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 5, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> I gotcha Randy! Inquiring minds gotta know ya know .
> 
> Yeah Scott is a goodn'. *I've had a 199 boxed up here I've been trying to send him to work his magic on for a month, and it hasn't left yet *:msp_scared:.



Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 5, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one.



Slacker :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> Slacker :msp_wink:



Yep....that's me. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 5, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> Slacker :msp_wink:



You have no idea. :msp_wink:

I do have twice as many carbs to send to Scott, though.


----------



## moody (Mar 5, 2013)

Think the weather will be good enough for a video soon? I was going to try to avoid AS for a few weeks but I cant leave until I see these.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

moody said:


> Think the weather will be good enough for a video soon? I was going to try to avoid AS for a few weeks but I cant leave until I see these.



I made a video in small cherry......I left the camera in the shop and have sworn not to go in there today.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I made a video in small cherry......I left the camera in the shop and have sworn not to go in there today.



I'd love to see your small cherry video. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I made a video in small cherry......I left the camera in the shop and have sworn not to go in there today.



Slacker.


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey that was the same excuse as last nite.... " I left it in the shop" Damn monkeys


----------



## moody (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I made a video in small cherry......I left the camera in the shop and have sworn not to go in there today.



We all need a vacation from time to time. I wouldn't mind hanging around your shop being your shop gopher for a vacation. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 5, 2013)

Sitting here in my underwear reading this thread thinking I gotta send a saw to this Mastermind dude.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Warped5 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I made a video in small cherry......I left the camera in the shop and have sworn not to go in there today.




Has Jon been chowing out on broccoli again?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I'd love to see your small cherry video. :msp_thumbsup:



I bet you would you pervert.....I'd like showing it to you too. :msp_biggrin:



blsnelling said:


> Slacker.



I know right? 



Buffhunter said:


> Hey that was the same excuse as last nite.... " I left it in the shop" Damn monkeys



I took my wife to Nashville today to see her doctor. It was around 5:00 when I got home.....figured that was a damn good reason to just take off the rest of the day. 



andydodgegeek said:


> Sitting here in my underwear reading this thread thinking I gotta send a saw to this Mastermind dude.:msp_w00t:



Pics? 



Warped5 said:


> Has Jon been chowing out on broccoli again?



The boy eats everything he sees Ted. Really....he does.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 5, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sitting here in my underwear reading this thread thinking I gotta send a saw to this Mastermind dude.:msp_w00t:



Pics?


----------



## Warped5 (Mar 5, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Pics?



Seriously?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 5, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Pics?



Sorry your just gonna have to use your imagination.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Seriously?



Quite.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Seriously?



Well sure.


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 5, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sorry your just gonna have to use your imagination.



Dang, my imagination isn't very good.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Dang, my imagination isn't very good.



Ima helpin you get started......


----------



## moody (Mar 5, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Seriously?



You know the rule. Pics or it never happened. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Ima helpin you get started......



bahahahahah heeeee heee hooo oh oh hahaha teee hee lol Muh face hurts thanks for the visual.


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 5, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sitting here in my underwear reading this thread thinking I gotta send a saw to this Mastermind dude.:msp_w00t:



Andy now that's just weird........... you should be naked!!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 5, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Andy now that's just weird........... you should be naked!!!!:msp_scared:



I'm trying to keep it rated PG but I suppose its late.....AHHH, thats better now I'm getting some air down there.:msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Andy now that's just weird........... you should be naked!!!!:msp_scared:



Says the Buff Hunter.....


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Says the Buff Hunter.....



Lol I always get that but it's short for buffalo hunter as shooting big buffalo fish!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 5, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sitting here ... thinking I gotta send a saw to this Mastermind dude.:msp_w00t:



Me first. :msp_angry:


----------



## young (Mar 5, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Me first. :msp_angry:



yea, ladies 1st.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 5, 2013)

young said:


> yea, ladies 1st.:hmm3grin2orange:



She has decided to send her valentines day gift from me to Mastermind for him to do his thing to. 









I gave her a 2153 with heated handles, havent even got to run 2 tanks thru it yet.


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 5, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> She has decided to send her valentines day gift from me to Mastermind for him to do his thing to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I'll be your Valentine for a 2153 with heated handles


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Damn I'll be your Valentine for a 2153 with heated handles



Pics? :cool2:


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 5, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Damn I'll be your Valentine for a 2153 with heated handles





Mastermind said:


> Pics? :cool2:









:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 5, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



Why don't his cups match :msp_confused:


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 6, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



Lmao now that's some funny chit right there


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 6, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> havent even got to run 2 tanks thru it yet.



not even 2 tanks since valentines day? it's still a virgin :msp_w00t:. if it were me it would have over 30 tanks through it by now :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 6, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Why don't his cups match :msp_confused:



that is the most disturbing part of that picture for you, eh? :msp_unsure:


----------



## thomas1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Why don't his cups match :msp_confused:



I've heard one is always bigger than the other.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Ima helpin you get started......





bucknfeller said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



WTF? 

:msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol:


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 6, 2013)

Classic ArboristSite thread and pictures, Classic!


----------



## deye223 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> The boy eats everything he sees Ted. Really....he does.



well you better not let him see your small cherry then :msp_scared:


----------



## CATDIESEL (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Ima helpin you get started......


 We have #### on A.S. now, nice. a much needed and benificial addition.


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 6, 2013)

*new show*

"All in the Family", Tn. style.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> We have #### on A.S. now, nice. a much needed and benificial addition.



Honey if that's pron to you, then you need to get out more.


----------



## moody (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Honey if that's pron to you, then you need to get out more.



hows the weather over there?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

moody said:


> hows the weather over there?



Sorta nasty....


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 6, 2013)

moody said:


> hows the weather over there?



Clouds moving left to right.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sorta nasty....



Like my mood today. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Majorpayne (Mar 6, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Clouds moving left to right.



And vice versa.


----------



## moody (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Like my mood today. :msp_ohmy:



It's a beautiful 34* sunshine and down to about 6 inches of snow left. Kinda sloppy gravel travel around here. Was thinkin about cutting some cookies but it's a bit messy for all that right now


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 6, 2013)

Damn it's gonna almost hit 80 here today and by Friday I'll have snow at the house again and then by Monday we will be back over 70...... LOL GOTTA LOVE THE WEATHER HERE IN SOUTHERN ARIZONA!!!!!!!


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 6, 2013)

You think we might see a video today nasty man..... Of the 346s that is not one of you eating pie again


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 6, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Damn I'll be your Valentine for a 2153 with heated handles



You might want to rethink that, I don't think you know what is all involved with being my valentine.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## moody (Mar 6, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Damn it's gonna almost hit 80 here today and by Friday I'll have snow at the house again and then by Monday we will be back over 70...... LOL GOTTA LOVE THE WEATHER HERE IN SOUTHERN ARIZONA!!!!!!!



My grandfather lives in the Dragoon Mountains and the weather is crazy.



Buffhunter said:


> You think we might see a video today nasty man..... Of the 346s that is not one of you eating pie again


:msp_thumbup:



andydodgegeek said:


> You might want to rethink that, I don't think you know what is all involved with being my valentine.:msp_ohmy:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Damn it's gonna almost hit 80 here today and by Friday I'll have snow at the house again and then by Monday we will be back over 70...... LOL GOTTA LOVE THE WEATHER HERE IN SOUTHERN ARIZONA!!!!!!!



We had snow flurries last Saturday, 60° Monday, 73° Tues, 63° today with a constant 20-25mph wind, and it's going to be sunny and 77° Sunday. Just when you think you have the weather figured out it changes.


----------



## moody (Mar 6, 2013)

nmurph said:


> We had snow flurries last Saturday, 60° Monday, 73° Tues, 63° today with a constant 20-25mph wind, and it's going to be sunny and 77° Sunday. Just when you think you have the weather figured out it changes.



Its not quite to the point of jealousy but the word's YOU SUCK come to mind. :msp_tongue:


----------



## nmurph (Mar 6, 2013)

It will be 100° with 100% humidity in a month! J/K...it will be May bf we see those temps.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> You think we might see a video today nasty man..... Of the 346s that is not one of you eating pie again



I wish I could.........damn 'puters. :bang:


----------



## moody (Mar 6, 2013)

nmurph said:


> It will be 100° with 100% humidity in a month! J/K...it will be May bf we see those temps.



I've been fortunate to do a lot of traveling in my life so far. And by far hottest place I've ever been was in Alabama in the SW corner. Holy sheep chit it was like stepping into a wall of sweaty death.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 6, 2013)

moody said:


> I've been fortunate to do a lot of traveling in my life so far. And by far hottest place I've ever been was in Alabama in the SW corner. Holy sheep chit it was like stepping into a wall of sweaty death.



Nothing worse than a wall of sweaty death.


----------



## moody (Mar 6, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Nothing worse than a wall of sweaty death.



I only survived due to my stellar skills with duck tapes mini vans and bear piss. I was fortunate to have studied under McGuyver


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

moody said:


> I only survived due to my stellar skills with duck tapes mini vans and bear piss. I was fortunate to have studied under McGuyver



Reported......

:msp_unsure:


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Mar 6, 2013)

moody said:


> I only survived due to my stellar skills with duck tapes mini vans and bear piss. I was fortunate to have studied under McGuyver



Dont forget spray paint.


----------



## moody (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Reported......
> 
> :msp_unsure:



But why?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

moody said:


> But why?



Not really. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This sure ain't THE way to do a 346.....just the way I do one. :msp_smile:
> 
> I made a video.......forgot the camera in the shop and am too tired to go get it.



No, but we know that a 2153 ported that way beat the 550xp you ported, and the MS261 (that needed a lot more work) by a larger margin....


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> No, but we know that a 2153 ported that way beat the 550xp you ported, and the MS261 (that needed a lot more work) by a larger margin....



That's true Niko.......but as crazy as this may sound......I would rather use a ported 261 as a dedicated worksaw.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's true Niko.......but as crazy as this may sound......I would rather use a ported 261 as a dedicated worksaw.



That's odd, as it doesn't handle nearly as well either - but people are different!


----------



## excess650 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's true Niko.......but as crazy as this may sound......I would rather use a ported 261 as a dedicated worksaw.



stihlhead!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## moody (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's true Niko.......but as crazy as this may sound......I would rather use a ported 261 as a dedicated worksaw.



That's poop on a stick I thought I was in trouble. I've yet to have a go with a 261. But I really loved the smoothness from the auto tune stuff.


----------



## mtrees (Mar 6, 2013)

261 Rocks!! 550 for classifieds!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 6, 2013)

My 550 trumps all my other saws when it comes to my go to saw... Hands down. Pull the cord and go!


----------



## mtrees (Mar 6, 2013)

I wish mine 550 did. It just can't keep up to the 261 Brad did for me. My 261 has electric like throttle response and tons of power. Does the 550 handle better probably, but throttle response and high end scream of the 261 matter more to me. Not to mention the fact that both saws sat for three weeks and the 261 fired 2nd pull and 20 pulls later 550 fired.

I may just have a dud but the more I am around the 550 the less happy I am with it. I have also noticed an increasing number of 550's for sale in a very short launch period for the unit.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 6, 2013)

mtrees said:


> I wish mine 550 did. It just can't keep up to the 261 Brad did for me. My 261 has electric like throttle response and tons of power. Does the 550 handle better probably, but throttle response and high end scream of the 261 matter more to me. Not to mention the fact that both saws sat for three weeks and the 261 fired 2nd pull and 20 pulls later 550 fired.
> 
> I may just have a dud but the more I am around the 550 the less happy I am with it. I have also noticed an increasing number of 550's for sale in a very short launch period for the unit.



I feel the same way about the 550, usually it's no more than a two puller though, add a ill mweba work to it and then a pop up pushing 195 comp... It's got the wow factor I like so much.. Every man has his go to saw though. Mines the 550, many will never part with ere 346, I feel sort for mine, I only run it just because I don't want it to feel left out. I've never ran a 261 so I can't comment on that saw other then lots of great people say good things about it. Cheers!


----------



## mtrees (Mar 6, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> I feel the same way about the 550, usually it's no more than a two puller though, add a ill mweba work to it and then a pop up pushing 195 comp... It's got the wow factor I like so much.. Every man has his go to saw though. Mines the 550, many will never part with ere 346, I feel sort for mine, I only run it just because I don't want it to feel left out. I've never ran a 261 so I can't comment on that saw other then lots of great people say good things about it. Cheers!



Cheers!! I should of mentioned that my 550 still needs some attention. It is still unmolested.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 6, 2013)

mtrees said:


> Cheers!! I should of mentioned that my 550 still needs some attention. It is still unmolested.



Oh boy! You need to change that and report back!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

I can make a 346 or a 550 faster than a 261.......I like the torque that the 261 has though.


----------



## mtrees (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I can make a 346 or a 550 faster than a 261.......I like the torque that the 261 has though.



Here we go!! Trying to tarnish another of my girls with his grinder!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I can make a 346 or a 550 faster than a 261.......I like the torque that the 261 has though.



I like torque..... Lots and lots of it!!!


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 6, 2013)

Really?????? Torque..... from a 50cc saw? I wish I could run a ported 261 and feel what you are talking about. I've only ran one ported 346 with a 16in bar 3/8 full comp buried in hard dead oak and it held over 11k in the cut..... I could put a ton of pressure on it and had a hard time getting it under 10k...... or does the 261 have better low end torque????? IDK when I think of torque I think P60 , 084 stuff like that.....


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Really?????? Torque..... from a 50cc saw? I wish I could run a ported 261 and feel what you are talking about. I've only ran one ported 346 with a 16in bar 3/8 full comp buried in hard dead oak and it held over 11k in the cut..... I could put a ton of pressure on it and had a hard time getting it under 10k...... or does the 261 have better low end torque????? IDK when I think of torque I think P60 , 084 stuff like that.....



I've ran a 20 with 3/8 on a 261......


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've ran a 20 with 3/8 on a 261......



Why not just bust out the masterminded 562 at that point then!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudolf73 (Mar 6, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Why not just bust out the masterminded 562 at that point then!!!!!!!!!!!!



To heavy and stuff...


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 7, 2013)

less than a lb of difference between the 562 and 261 and the xp is in a whole n'other catagory of bad azz.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> less than a lb of difference between the 562 and 261 and the xp is in a whole n'other catagory of bad azz.



True.......I got nuttin. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## watsonr (Mar 7, 2013)

So does this mean your ready for my 353 getting the 346 top end?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

watsonr said:


> So does this mean your ready for my 353 getting the 346 top end?



A month behind and always ready.....that's our motto.


----------



## moody (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> A month behind and always ready.....that's our motto.



My ex told me her motto was "one good men" found out she meant group of men. Tragic misunderstanding


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

moody said:


> My ex told me her motto was "one good men" found out she meant group of men. Tragic misunderstanding



My first wife was a slut.....but she was fun for awhile. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## moody (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> My first wife was a slut.....but she was fun for awhile. :hmm3grin2orange:



She still strokes my ego from time to time.....if you know what I mean. 







She always drunk dials me.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 7, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> I like torque..... Lots and lots of it!!!



I absolutely can't hit the "LIKE" button enough times with that statement!!!!!! Nothing I hate more than a saw that you can't "STAND" on!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 7, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I absolutely can't hit the "LIKE" button enough times with that statement!!!!!! Nothing I hate more than a saw that you can't "STAND" on!



Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> My first wife was a slut.....but she was fun for awhile. :hmm3grin2orange:



Pics?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Pics?



Sure no problem.


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sure no problem.





That looks like a good time there! It would take alot for me to get rid of her.... she'd have to have a kickstand under that skirt


----------



## mt.stalker (Mar 7, 2013)

Lmfao !!! U guys r some funny mofo's on here


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> That looks like a good time there! It would take alot for me to get rid of her.... she'd have to have a kickstand under that skirt



I upgraded.....


----------



## moody (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I upgraded.....



I found a midget with pistol grip ears in Iowa. Took a lot not to marry that gal.


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I upgraded.....



Pics? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Pics? :msp_biggrin:



We've been married 27 years now........I got plenty.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2013)

*Choices...*

Should I just delete the last 9 posts, or move them some place where they'd be more appropriate?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Gologit said:


> *Should I just delete the last 9 posts*, or move them some place where they'd be more appropriate?



Sure thing boss........


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sure thing boss........



No problem. Moody led you guys astray, right? 'Course, some of you are very easily led. 

Nice T shirt, btw...and thanks. I'll wear it the next time I go to TreeSlingr's.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Gologit said:


> No problem. Moody led you guys astray, right? 'Course, some of you are very easily led.
> 
> Nice T shirt, btw...and thanks. I'll wear it the next time I go to TreeSlingr's.



Yeah boss......it was Moody. New guys......what can I say? We'll teach him boss. 

Jasha's huh? Cool. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody (Mar 7, 2013)

Gologit said:


> No problem. Moody led you guys astray, right? 'Course, some of you are very easily led.
> 
> Nice T shirt, btw...and thanks. I'll wear it the next time I go to TreeSlingr's.



My bad I'll take credit or blame whichever you prefer. I'm just a little loopy from lack of build videos from the monkey with the gun guy:bang:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 7, 2013)

that shirt was a get out of camp free card :msp_wink:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> that shirt was a get out of camp free card :msp_wink:



There's no such thing. Ask Brad. 

I traded Randy some genuine Left Coast logger bumper stickers for that T shirt. I think I got the better deal.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 7, 2013)

Gologit said:


> There's no such thing. Ask Brad.
> 
> I traded Randy some genuine Left Coast logger bumper stickers for that T shirt. I think I got the better deal.



yup we got those too here ,those owl ones used to be pretty popular ......


----------



## moody (Mar 7, 2013)

Gologit said:


> There's no such thing. Ask Brad.
> 
> I traded Randy some genuine Left Coast logger bumper stickers for that T shirt. I think I got the better deal.



Didn't notice this until just now but you're not too far from the rest of my family. Most of them live in Rancho Cordova, Citrus Heights, Roseville area. Always go to Lake Tahoe for NYE


----------



## mtrees (Mar 7, 2013)

Gologit said:


> There's no such thing. Ask Brad.
> 
> I traded Randy some genuine Left Coast logger bumper stickers for that T shirt. I think I got the better deal.



When do I get out of hock boss??


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2013)

mtrees said:


> When do I get out of hock boss??



March 16th at 7:15 PM. Why? You planning something? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mtrees (Mar 7, 2013)

Gologit said:


> March 16th at 7:15 PM. Why? You planning something? :msp_biggrin:



Nope, just wondered.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

If Bob and his "crew" are through spamming my thread I'll post a video. :msp_tongue:

[video=youtube;DNL8W7BdiVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNL8W7BdiVk&feature=youtu.be[/video]

I finally figured out how to get it out of the damn camera.


----------



## moody (Mar 7, 2013)

I almost feel like I'll get in trouble posting stuff now. But that looks like it'll make a fine firewood saw. Johnny Law has me gun shy:msp_mellow:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If Bob and his "crew" are through spamming my thread I'll post a video. :msp_tongue:
> 
> [video=youtube;DNL8W7BdiVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNL8W7BdiVk&feature=youtu.be[/video]
> 
> I finally figured out how to get it out of the damn camera.



Was the the 346 with the pipe randy?


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 7, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Was the the 346 with the pipe randy?



Yep that was mine...... it was suppose to be here today but the Dman post office lost it somewhere leaving Nashville hopefully it shows up on the radar tomorrow.....


----------



## nmurph (Mar 7, 2013)

I got my saw today. I didn't have time to run it but it is going firewood cutting tomorrow and Saturday.

Thanks,
Neal


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> Yep that was mine...... it was suppose to be here today but the Dman post office lost it somewhere leaving Nashville hopefully it shows up on the radar tomorrow.....





nmurph said:


> I got my saw today. I didn't have time to run it but it is going firewood cutting tomorrow and Saturday.
> 
> Thanks,
> Neal



You fellers let us know what you think of them. They might be fastest with .325 9 pin. But will pull 3/8 7 18" with no sweat.....


----------



## Buffhunter (Mar 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You fellers let us know what you think of them. They might be fastest with .325 9 pin. But will pull 3/8 7 18" with no sweat.....



What do you think about a 3/8 8 with a 16????


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 7, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> What do you think about a 3/8 8 with a 16????



Should be fine. Might need some time put on it for it to really wake up though.


----------



## gcdible1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sure no problem.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## moody (Mar 8, 2013)

gcdible1 said:


> Wow Randy those are some really nice Oem jugs. The casting on those are beautiful.
> 
> As a monkey always says... JUST SAYIN!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Almost made me forget about chainsaws for a few seconds.



We got in trouble earlier for that page so I think we ought not push our luck anymore. :msp_mellow:


----------



## nmurph (Mar 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You fellers let us know what you think of them. They might be fastest with .325 9 pin. But will pull 3/8 7 18" with no sweat.....



Mine was run about 6hrs today. I was also running an OE ported by Eric Copsey. Randy's saw was running a HDA 199 and Eric's was running a Zama from a 357. I have a HDA to go on it, but as it would have it, it has started the classic HDA spiral of death. Both saws were absolute blast to run. Most of the wood was 6-12" oak and both would absolutely rip through it. Both saws were running 3/8" RSC. The NE had a 20" and the OE wore an 18" (only bc I didn't have enough 72DL RSC). The NE was a touch stronger, but the OE was nipping at its heels. My brother and I swapped saws after lunch and then compared notes. We both came to the same conclusion. It was late this afternoon bf I fired up the ported 372 to bust up a larger oak. I could have used the 346, but the 372 was looking pretty sad, sitting under the trees right where I put it first thing in the morning.

I also now have a 7900 done by Eric. I didn't get to run it; my brother grabbed it and took off. He had 20" oak to drop and buck. I shut my saw off and just listened to the forest music. What a saw...it is an absolute stud. Tommorrow it's my turn!! 

Guys, I can't say it enough: a ported 346 is just about the only saw a firewood cutter needs. 

Thanks Randy.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## young (Mar 8, 2013)

nmurph said:


> ....blah blah blah ran whole much of port saws and had fun.....
> 
> Guys, I can't say it enough: a ported 346 is just about the only saw a firewood cutter *needs.*
> 
> Thanks Randy.:biggrin::biggrin:



watch your language. "needs" aint got nothing to do around these here parts. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2013)

Another blast from the past


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2013)

You are shooting blanks Big A


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 27, 2013)

Fixed it. Should be an obscure album cover pic there now...

And I certainly am NOT shooting blanks. Third girl is on the way.....


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 27, 2013)

for some reason all my old threads have no pics


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 27, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> for some reason all my old threads have no pics



Many of the old pic attachments are dead now Terry.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 27, 2013)

yes I have noticed that all my old build threads are without pics.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2013)

My 026 compro thread is like that......


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 27, 2013)

really sucks as a builder that all of our time is down the drain for those old threads.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2013)

I've done a **** load of threads.......

Mastermind met a lot of saws.


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You are shooting blanks Big A



Who fathered his kids then? Michael Jackson?


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 27, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Who fathered his kids then? Michael Jackson?



That'd be a neat trick..........................as the great gloved one has been deed for a few years now.


----------



## Buffhunter (Nov 27, 2013)

Masnd said:


> I've done a **** load of threads.......
> 
> Mastermind met a lot of saws.




PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.......LMAO


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2013)

Buffhunter said:


> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.......LMAO



Here's your damn pics.


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 28, 2013)

Just seeing the resurrection of a basket case like that and the detailed explanation, gives one the incentive and knowledge to attempt it themselves. Kudo's for sharing with others so freely.


----------



## Tnslabber (Oct 16, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I have seen female pairs that look better though!





Mastermind said:


> Hi Niko.
> 
> 
> 
> There's just no reason for it Neal. Making the upper larger than the tunnel would do what?


I'll be in tn in November I have an 070 that needs a66 mm p&c what part of tn are you in?


----------



## David Young (Oct 16, 2015)

Have you found anything different for the 346 Randy or do you still cook em up wid da same res p?


----------



## sunfish (Oct 16, 2015)

Amazingly my Mastermind 346 is still running and running like a scalded-ass dog! Thanks Randy!


----------

